# Rec's for low-sodium/salt-free canned food?



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

Brahma's heart condition is progressing towards heart failure. And while I've already switched to a salt-free dry food, I'd like to mix in a bit of wet food. I'm having the hardest time finding salt-free wet food as it is, nevermind finding some available in Canada! I'm willing to buy online only if the shipping is free.

So far the only salt free canned food I've found around here is Holistic Select. According to Dogfoodadvisor.com:

"Holistic Select appears to be an above-average dry dog food. Near-average protein. Above-average fat. And near-average carbs. Even when you consider the protein-boosting effect of the peas and brewers yeast, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a moderate amount of meat. Holistic Select is a meat-based canned dog food using a moderate amount of named meats as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand 4 stars."

If anyone has any recommendations, I'd greatly appreciate it!

*No raw food diets please.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good. Are you willing to try pre-made raw? Like Stella and Chewies? I don't know the salt content though./


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I would try going raw. That is going to give you the most control over what Brahma eats. Pre made raw is good too, you will just have to check the labels for sodium content.


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

I would rather prepare homecooked meals than go raw.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would recommend Ziwipeak canned. 
ZiwiPeak Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating

Home cooking removes so many nutrients that you will need to replace via supplements. I found it a very tough balance when I tried it with our boy with CHF.


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

I plan on keeping the dry food (Orijen Senior). I just want to "add" something wet. Would mixing a homemade wet food with the dry food provide enough nutrients? 

Since my dog has to take 4 pills per day now, I thought it would be the easiest to hide the pills in wet food. I've never had a dog be on daily meds for life, but in the past if they needed antibiotics, I would just put the pills in a spoonful of canned food, and they would always swallow it. But most canned foods have salt high up on the ingredient list, so it's not an option anymore, unless I find a no-salt canned food. Thats why Im thinking of making a wet food myself that I could hide the pills in. 

Or maybe some sort of no salt thick sauce/gravy to mash up the dry food in - would it give the consisteny of canned food so I could hide pills in it?

If not, i'll just use bread to make homemade pill-pockets I guess.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, you could absolutely do that since you are feeding such a high quality kibble. 

Our boy stopped eating so I would have done anything to get him to eat. He was 12 when diagnosed. 

I mashed cooked sweet potatoes, thawed frozen spinach, natural applesauce, brown rice, pureed broccoli and I added some ground turkey. He would eat that and I was able to hide the medication in it. 

You could certainly do some pureed veggies or something to use to hide his medication and serve it as a topper to his Orijen.


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, you could absolutely do that since you are feeding such a high quality kibble.
> 
> Our boy stopped eating so I would have done anything to get him to eat. He was 12 when diagnosed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is very helpful!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I corrected my post. I meant to say broccoli but instead said spinach again. 

He really loved this odd concoction!


----------

